# Soo Smelly!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole has awful gas... 

Simply unbearable gas that is very frequent.

What can I do to help this besides lighting a candle every few minutes?? Lol

. ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Somebody on the forum recommended giving a little bit of cottage cheese daily - will help gas. 

I think the kibble/food you give him is not agreeing with him which is causing the gas, so I would change the kibble.

Or buy a gas mask


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

dont light the candle near him though!


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ohhh Odin has terrible gas if he eats carrots-which he loves. We had to change from Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream to the Lamb. Fish gives him deadly gas!!! Change his food and treat and no more gas unless the kids sneak him carrots.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Does he have grain in his diet?

We had to put Summit on a limited ingredient grain free food and it relieved his allergies and gas problems.

He was also allergic to chicken. Huh ... I thought he was a bird dog?

I think the problem with the source chicken is they are fed a high grain and soy diet.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We had to stop giving Flynn the Orijen fish formula because of the awful smell of his gas. You aren't feeding him that by any chance are you?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

No, not feeding him Orijen. I use the dog food the other dogs in the house eat, . I plan on buying him a really organic-like food for energetic dogs once I end up leaving. I have to do my research Hough, when that comes.

That's funny about the carrots. At the dog park there was another young girl there with carrots for them and she asked if Cole would try it. He loved then. Lol his gas DID get worse lol...

I will try some cottage cheese and get him on a better diet. It must be a sign, It smells awful so his food must not be very good for them. Lol

Interesting though, in the summer Cole kept eating charcoal from the fire pit. When I looked it up, it said something about relieving gas. He must not like he smell either haha!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention this earlier. Our trainer told us that papaya extract (you can buy supplements at Whole Foods or nutrition store and probably even CVS) helps with their digestion and gas. We bought some but I admit, we're not consistent enough in giving it to them to know if it works or not.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, thanks flynnandlunasmom! I was hoping to get some suggestions like that and cottage cheese haha! Weird...yesterday was a smelly smelly day, but today...hardly one smell! Hmm...


----------

